# Dig's Print Shop



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

recently found myself playing around a bit making plates & other decals such as screen shots, LRM's, straight up custom mag covers, etc. Now, I'm no digital gangsta like Trendsetta with those patterns.. but I'm down to take on some custom orders & knock out some of the little stuff. 

The orders keep coming so.. let's make it official.

Here's what's available now

homie tonioseven hooked it up with a nice image, so I can finally offer 

FELIX...








4 for $1 (barely covers the stamp  )

custom plates:








10 for $4: tell me what state & what you want it to say 

Lowrider Magazines (Hot Rod, Truckin, all available too):








20 for $2

custom mag covers:








$10 & I'll send you like 10 of em.

Custom Screenshots for them monitors:








2 for $1: lemme know what movie/ video/ image you want on there & I'll make it happen. 

plates & mags are typically just printed on photo paper, but I do have decal paper avail too, just lemme know what you prefer. 

if you guys think of something else you want lemme know. I've done cd covers, logos.. whatever you want printed.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

u take paypal????


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 4 2010, 03:40 PM~18986566
> *recently found myself playing around a bit making plates & other decals such as screen shots, LRM's, straight up custom mag covers, etc.  Now, I'm no digital gangsta like Trendsetta with those patterns.. but I'm down to take on some custom orders & knock out some of the little stuff.
> 
> The orders keep coming so.. let's make it official.
> ...


damn dig all those decals are bad ass homie you got down!! :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye DiG,I see you doing your thing homie,don't forget about your favorit muzic homies,lil cd cases laying around in da kit...pimp..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Custom Screenshots for them monitors:








2 for $1: lemme know what movie/ video/ image you want on there & I'll make it happen. 

2for 1? maybe a stupid question but what you mean?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

hell yeah.I'm gonna need a few thangs


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

igot a huge sheet of digs stuff, first rate!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN DIG ALL THOSE LOOK BADASS I MIGHT HAVE TO GET SUM SOON BRO  


HERE ONE FOR YA DIG HOW ABOUT DOING SUM JAP CUSTOM LICENSE PLATE WITH JUST YR CAR OR MODEL NAME ON IT? :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 4 2010, 07:02 PM~18987189
> *Ye DiG,I see you doing your thing homie,don't forget about your favorit muzic homies,lil cd cases laying around in da kit...pimp..
> *


X2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dat's bad ass bro'...i gotta get in on dis too. :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

he is legit.. he hooked me up with some plates.. good stuff. i will be ordering from him again!!!! thanks for the hook up DIG


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

DAMN LOWRIDER AND MINI TRUCKIN MAGS O MAN I NEED TO ORDER THEM UP!!! CAN U MAKE SOME TURNER MAGS?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got Dig to make up the custom truckin mag's and for what i aimed for..he totally blew away my idea of what it would be. Work of art guys.
You had my mom and dad thinkin i actually made it on the cover of a big magazine such as truckin bro...thats doin sumthin serious right there!!

























































^^ one of dig's screen shots is on the clear t.v. inside Bad Attitude.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 4 2010, 05:23 PM~18986898
> *u take paypal????
> *


fa sho: paypal is [email protected]


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 4 2010, 06:35 PM~18987436
> *Custom Screenshots for them monitors:
> 
> 
> ...


naw that's not stupid. my bad for not clarifying.

literally 2 screens for a $1. Just lemme know what you want on them. 

I've done video games, Scarface, music videos, personal pics, whatever you can think of.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 4 2010, 07:44 PM~18988048
> *DAMN DIG ALL THOSE LOOK BADASS I MIGHT HAVE TO GET SUM SOON BRO
> HERE ONE FOR YA DIG HOW ABOUT DOING SUM JAP CUSTOM LICENSE PLATE WITH JUST YR CAR OR MODEL NAME ON IT? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: that's a good idea. I like that.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 5 2010, 07:01 AM~18992509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: I gotcha!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 5 2010, 07:11 AM~18992543
> *i got Dig to make up the custom truckin mag's and for what i aimed for..he totally blew away my idea of what it would be.  Work of art guys.
> You had my mom and dad thinkin i actually made it on the cover of a big magazine such as truckin bro...thats doin sumthin serious right there!!
> 
> ...



thanks bro, that's pretty funny.

that screen looks really good!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dig,
Stuff looks bad ass.gonna have to order some stuff real soon. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the wonderful wonderful cat! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hell yea!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 5 2010, 10:20 AM~18993737
> *the wonderful wonderful cat!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hell yea!
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll be finishing up the Lifestyles plates today & have some LRM & Euro plates by early next week.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lifestyles CC Plates... get you some!










4 for a $1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

WHATS UP WITH SOME PA PLATES?



HIT ME UP BRO, I MAY HAVE A COUPLE IN MIND


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^..i keep writing down what i think would be good...if i get a dozen or so ill get back at cha!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2010, 06:36 PM~18996932
> *WHATS UP WITH SOME PA PLATES?
> HIT ME UP BRO, I MAY HAVE A COUPLE IN MIND
> *


word up, I gotcha!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

custom plates:








10 for $4: tell me what state & what you want it to say 

dis rite here is off da hook...i wouldn't mind a set wit my id on it. wit da MS plates...an da a set of da LUGK MS plates. let me know wat u can do bro'...thanx :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

got some more for ya!

LRM Plates in Red or Black & LR Euro's









Non LRM mags...










& this is for my boy Pina & his Carcacha replica


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

great work dig!!! all u need is the red caddy felix the cat plates! i got 2 left (model size)

btw nice touch with the lowrider euro plates. havent seen those is a long minute


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 8 2010, 04:56 PM~19018737
> *great work dig!!! all u need is the red caddy felix the cat plates!  i got 2 left (model size)
> 
> 
> *


he will have those, i need to pm him the new pic...  and his stuff is top notch quality! buy it up fellas! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 8 2010, 04:53 PM~19018709
> *got some more for ya!
> 
> LRM Plates in Red or Black & LR Euro's
> ...


i need me some of those! i remember when LRB had like 6 in each issue....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dam thats tight bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 8 2010, 06:03 PM~19018791
> *i need me some of those! i remember when LRB  had like 6 in each issue....
> *


yeah I remember that too. couldn't find a good image online so scanned them bitches!

& thanks to 86PinkRegal, I'll have the Red Felix plates too.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 8 2010, 04:53 PM~19018709
> *got some more for ya!
> 
> LRM Plates in Red or Black & LR Euro's
> ...


the lrm plates look clean dig! :wow: good looking out homie with the carcacha lrm decals preciate it homie!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 8 2010, 05:56 PM~19018737
> *great work dig!!! all u need is the red caddy felix the cat plates!  i got 2 left (model size)
> 
> btw nice touch with the lowrider euro plates. havent seen those is a long minute
> *


x2 and some ipods  :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work DiG,keep it coming homie...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm gonna hit you up after the show in Atlanta


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 8 2010, 08:09 PM~19019948
> *x2 and some ipods    :biggrin:
> *


ipods! hell yeah. I'll knock that out today. That'll be dope.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 6 2010, 11:01 AM~19001243
> *custom plates:
> 
> 
> ...


man i really got to get a grip on myself... no ****.
I changed the pumpers on my cream color glasshouse... and put my name in the licence plate... but its not sticking...(my moms glue stick is shit) so I go put 
model glue on the plastic plate and my elbow hits the table and i drop a big ass gob of glue right on my new rear bumper.. and it was so big in when from the pumper all the way to the plate... I almost tossed the car off the balcony...so i tore off the rear bumper... i have to change the plate.. and the bmf that runs along the bottom of the plate frame....and get another bumper and try again.... i swear I move and fuction
like I got turrets.... say dah, I am a Jackwagon! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that sucks bro, i just did the same shit with my dashboard to the bel air. ended up with the smallest bit of superglue on my hand & didn't know it so I grabbed the dash & left a big ass smudge in the top center of the dash. retarded! had to repaint the whole damn thing. Luckily I still had some paint leftover.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 9 2010, 05:55 AM~19023584
> *I'm gonna hit you up after the show in Atlanta
> *



:0 :0 so your sayin youll be there this year?? hell yeah ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

iphones & ipods...










psp's..









cd cases...









all scaled down!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 10 2010, 05:08 PM~19036287
> *iphones & ipods...
> 
> 
> ...


damn dig that shit is cool as hell!! :wow:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn digs u did it again makin more sweet stuff... i will be puttin a order in for some mags i love it... keep up the good work..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 10 2010, 04:08 PM~19036287
> *
> 
> cd cases...
> ...


 :0 some ol skoo shit lol, even got DJ LAZ up in there :biggrin: 

nice work bro,


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bro, i gotta get you some dimensions for the crewzers t.v.'s, the ones you gave me ..lol i cna fit 3 into the one on the dash :0 :biggrin: ...ill get at cha in a text. 

and those ipods & shit are the deal..i may need some of thise for the truck as well


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 10 2010, 06:54 PM~19036677
> *:0  some ol skoo shit lol, even got DJ LAZ up in there :biggrin:
> 
> nice work bro,
> *


 :biggrin: I was hoping someone would appreciate the DJ Laz in there, got some old Kid Frost up there too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey bro, may wanna check me here in a bit, gonna have xlarge t.v.'s laptop's and x small t.v.s casted up shortly. Ill have dimensions for those as well.  

also came across a PS3 with a wireless controller..gonna attempt the controller..its more to scale than the janky dubcity shit is.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pm me for some tips.... i can help you make a much better picture


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2010, 10:32 PM~19047476
> *pm me for some tips.... i can help you make a much better picture
> *


word up. just got this new camera & haven't quite got it yet.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 10 2010, 06:46 PM~19036612
> *damn digs u did it again makin more sweet stuff... i will be puttin a order in for some mags i love it... keep up the good work..
> *


thanks bro. got more in store.. should have the master plan in effect by next week.. gonna have everybody hooked up. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 8 2010, 06:53 PM~19018709
> *got some more for ya!
> 
> 
> ...


I want these. Let me know what I need to pay and I'll get it to you via Paypal.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 16 2010, 08:00 AM~19080786
> *I want these. Let me know what I need to pay and I'll get it to you via Paypal.
> *


pm me your address!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Alright fellas, I've got the full sheet mastered & ready for mass consumption...

Hack Shack's </span>resin screens. the other are just kinda cut & stick for visors, headrests & reg size in-dash screens all with custom images per request.










hit me up!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

btw the one posted is just a sample. Everyone will rcv their very own screen images & plates.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 16 2010, 08:55 PM~19086190
> *bump
> *


ill get mine soon... :biggrin: should be here in the next day or so! :h5:
some sick ass work in here .....i allready got some plates an what not...great quality shit buy it fella's... cant beat this deal 10 for the page shit i might get another just because!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks homie, yeah it should be there by tomorrow I hope!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

[email protected],

here are your plates homie:










throwing in some extra stuff too..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fuckin awesome bro! Appreciate goin in with me on those!

Get em while they're hot..ill be running a deal on all t.v.'s in the Shack thread.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I like, we can do some thing. PM back :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 18 2010, 02:15 PM~19101548
> *[email protected],
> 
> here are your plates homie:
> ...





look sick brother.


im diggin them cd covers :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 16 2010, 01:43 PM~19083372
> *Alright fellas, I've got the full sheet mastered & ready for mass consumption...
> 
> Hack Shack's </span>resin screens.  the other are just kinda cut & stick for visors, headrests & reg size in-dash screens all with custom images per request.
> ...



bump to the top for this man. c'mon guys buy this shit up. Also, here are the t.v.'s he was talking about that i produce to work with his screens. :biggrin: 









come in color, resin color or clear...your choice. We'll work on prices pending on how many ya buy from dig.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HEARSES SCREENS WORK WITH DIGS GREAT SCREENSHOTS!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ttft
$10 for a full 8x10 sheet that includes...

equest.









got mine in today holy shit digs this is one bad ass sheet thanks alot..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy: got mine DIGS, these things are bad ass, great work. 

buy these up fellas lots of goodies :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X-2, SICK DECALS, GOT MINE TODAY BRO ......THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i already know these things rock on. waitin on another sheet myself..lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

word up fellas! glad you diggin 'em!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's some magazines I used in the Swelly Express..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

IS THAT IPHONES I SEE? I NEEDS SOME OF THEM...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yes sirr!! I'll send some your way. pm me your addy again bro. I had to delete my shit too.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aint forgot about you bro.... Still workin on gettin to the Post office to send these out!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 22 2010, 06:22 PM~19135568
> *Aint forgot about you bro.... Still workin on gettin to the Post office to send these out!
> *


no worries bro, I'll be ready!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 22 2010, 07:22 PM~19135568
> *Aint forgot about you bro.... Still workin on gettin to the Post office to send these out!
> *


x2 my bad bro here is your trackin#0308 2040 0000 3289 4012
will be on its way today ill have the wife drop it off when she leavs!
my bad on the delay i never take this long


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got 'em yesterday bro, tight work for sure!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

mags look good dig.. i need to order some mags.. as soon as i finish this build i will post the plates u sent me.. i would like to say thank u for that..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 10:24 AM~19141821
> *x2 my bad bro here is your trackin#0308 2040 0000 3289 4012
> will be on its way today ill have the wife drop it off when she leavs!
> my bad on the delay i never take this long
> *


no worries bro, I've been getting a lil backed up myself.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 23 2010, 11:35 AM~19142407
> *Got 'em yesterday bro, tight work for sure!!
> *


good stuff Tonio, thank you for your help with those!

& I'ma look fwd to seeing these all put to use!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

question are these water decals or cut and glue..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

for plates & mags, I've been doing just the cut & glue. It's just Kodak photo paper.

For future orders, I will be using water slide, mostly because of the screens.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Got 'em today thanks bro, nice work for sure.
Val


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Dig, do you think you could do some Black and Mild boxes? Maybe some close and some open with like 1 or 2 blk and mild tips sticking out? The open box dont matter but I thought it might look cool, but to have a few closed blk and mild pack would be cool as hell. (at least for me). uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

No problem. I'll be on the lookout for some good shit.,


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

hey im interested in some plates can you hit me up


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 24 2010, 11:17 AM~19152175
> *Hey Dig, do you think you could do some Black and Mild boxes? Maybe some close and some open with like 1 or 2 blk and mild tips sticking out? The open box dont matter but I thought it might look cool, but to have a few closed blk and mild pack would be cool as hell. (at least for me).  uffin:
> *



that's an awesome idea! do up some lil packs of zig zags too :biggrin: 

newports, camels..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Nov 24 2010, 11:15 AM~19152159
> *Got 'em today thanks bro, nice work for sure.
> Val
> *


 :thumbsup: glad you like!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 24 2010, 01:51 PM~19152398
> *that's an awesome idea! do up some lil packs of zig zags too  :biggrin:
> 
> newports, camels..
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,I could use a pack of garcia vagas,green leaf that is...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 16 2010, 02:43 PM~19083372
> *Alright fellas, I've got the full sheet mastered & ready for mass consumption...
> 
> Hack Shack's </span>resin screens.  the other are just kinda cut & stick for visors, headrests & reg size in-dash screens all with custom images per request.
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 24 2010, 12:00 PM~19152481
> *Ye,I could use a pack of garcia vagas,green leaf that is...
> *


I'm on the case!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 24 2010, 10:51 AM~19152398
> *that's an awesome idea! do up some lil packs of zig zags too  :biggrin:
> 
> newports, camels..
> *


:yes: and money, bandanas, digital dashes...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gotta figure out some catchy phrases for some bumper stickers. like *shit happens* lol :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2010, 04:44 PM~19154638
> *:yes: and money, bandanas, digital dashes...
> *


hell yeah.. batches are gonna be crazy with all this hsit on em.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 24 2010, 04:41 PM~19154993
> *hell yeah.. batches are gonna be crazy with all this hsit on em.
> *


GET ON IT!!!! PROGRESS GRASSHOPPER , I WANNA SEE SOME!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2010, 05:46 PM~19155024
> *GET ON IT!!!! PROGRESS GRASSHOPPER , I WANNA SEE SOME!
> *


gimme a few days here bro. Gonna search the images now & get 'em scaled down on Friday.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

money sent paypal bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

all the new orders will include the smoker's package!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 24 2010, 03:41 PM~19154619
> *I'm on the case!
> *


can you make window decals? car clubs sticker. pro-hopper sticker
web site stickers.. black magic stickers Red's stickers 
Kool Aid Hydraulics sticker.. Young Hogg, back bumper club sticker..
and the famous (red and black) Adex sticker for the back or side window!
and something that i always used to put in the window of my cars 
(Harley Davidson eagle) window sticker.. 
Roll Call....   :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 01:08 AM~19159257
> *can you make window decals?  car clubs sticker. pro-hopper sticker
> web site stickers.. black magic stickers Red's stickers
> Kool Aid Hydraulics sticker.. Young Hogg, back bumper club sticker..
> ...


X2 YET AGAIN, DIGS' GONNA HATE US WHEN ITS ALL OVER... BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, HE WILL HAVE A CORNER ON THAT MARKET....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'> DIG HAS THE GOODS, YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED, ALL TOP NOTCH HIGHEST QUALITY CUSTOM PRINTS... :thumbsup:
</span>*


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 01:08 AM~19159257
> *can you make window decals?  car clubs sticker. pro-hopper sticker
> web site stickers.. black magic stickers Red's stickers
> Kool Aid Hydraulics sticker.. Young Hogg, back bumper club sticker..
> ...


 got to open up that can of worms... I will make a note starting now.
to get pics of window stickers that people might want on there model..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

do up the lowrider guy..like what came in the 65 impy lowrider kit. "Cruising's not a crime" decal. Alwyas loved that one.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2010, 08:49 PM~19165999
> *do up the lowrider guy..like what came in the 65 impy lowrider kit.  "Cruising's not a crime" decal.  Alwyas loved that one.
> *


YEP I BOUGHT A BUNCH OF THOSE KITS JUST FOR THE DECAL SHEETS....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2010, 10:49 PM~19165999
> *do up the lowrider guy..like what came in the 65 impy lowrider kit.  "Cruising's not a crime" decal.  Alwyas loved that one.
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 9 2010, 10:13 AM~19024506
> *ipods! hell yeah.  I'll knock that out today.  That'll be dope.
> *



stuff looks good dig im gonna have to get a sheet from ya when you get the caddy plates


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 02:08 AM~19159257
> *can you make window decals?  car clubs sticker. pro-hopper sticker
> web site stickers.. black magic stickers Red's stickers
> Kool Aid Hydraulics sticker.. Young Hogg, back bumper club sticker..
> ...


hell yeah, if I can scan it it or copy it from the internet, I can scale it down & print it. I thought ot doing the Red's & Pro-Hopper stickers & yeah thats an easy one. Harley Davidson too. No problem.

Window decals can be a lil tricky though. It'd be easiest to print them on clear decal paper, so you don't have to cut them bitches out so close. & with that, gotta stick to an image that has no white on it, or there will just be a clear spot there (printers don't print white, thinking the paper is already white).


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 09:53 PM~19166035
> *YEP I BOUGHT A BUNCH OF THOSE KITS JUST FOR THE DECAL SHEETS....
> *


do you still have one of these stickers? I can scan that bitch & add it to the sheet. I'll bust them out in different sizes too. they'd be good for window decals too.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 02:19 AM~19159303
> *X2 YET AGAIN, DIGS' GONNA HATE US WHEN ITS ALL OVER... BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, HE WILL HAVE A CORNER ON THAT MARKET....
> *


it's cool, but yeah, I've had to get me a seperate thumb drive to store all this shit on. 

thanks for the good words fellas. I'll have some more shit for you soon.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 26 2010, 09:08 AM~19168112
> *do you still have one of these stickers?  I can scan that bitch & add it to the sheet.  I'll bust them out in different sizes too.  they'd be good for window decals too.
> *


yep, let me find my decal box.... :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Bad Gas, Chtrone & droppedatbirth...

your pkgs went out today & should be there by Wednesday. 

BADGAS: 0310 0480 0003 0605 7452

DROPPEDATBIRTH: 0310 0480 0003 0605 7469

CHTRONE: 0310 0480 0003 0605 7445


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's a few new decks.. 

A cool Pioneer w/ remote, some double dins & some din & 1/2 for them newer GM & Chryslers









as promised..
smoker's pkg:


















got some $$ in there too


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 30 2010, 05:10 PM~19202476
> *here's a few new decks..
> 
> A cool Pioneer w/ remote, some double dins & some din & 1/2 for them newer GM & Chryslers
> ...


 :0 :wow: i want some...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 04:14 PM~19202516
> *:0  :wow: i want some...
> *


  they'll be part of your set man!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 30 2010, 06:25 PM~19203156
> *  they'll be part of your set man!
> *


oh man....digs is hookin it up lovely.... :h5:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 $$$$?????


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 30 2010, 05:59 PM~19203396
> *:0  $$$$?????
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

but i cant roll a 1.25 man! lol :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good dig! ill keep yah in mind!! but whats up with the porno on page 6 at the top?! LOL! someone usin it for tv screens?! :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dig.imma have to jump on that 10 dollar deal. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2010, 10:44 PM~19205473
> *looks good dig! ill keep yah in mind!! but whats up with the porno on page 6 at the top?! LOL! someone usin it for tv screens?! :0
> *


thats for the rev..hearse who else would do that...lol....
check out rev's decals he got from digs back a page ...lol....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 11:10 PM~19206390
> *thats for the rev..hearse who else would do that...lol....
> check out rev's decals he got from digs back a page ...lol....
> *


 lol :yes:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT for the homie! Product was on point and service is excellent! Return customer for sure!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Nov 30 2010, 08:44 PM~19205473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2... hes the new go to man for plates and goodies.....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

word up... thanks fellas. I've got some OG stereos going on the new batches too. pics up soon..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 4 2010, 11:01 AM~19235482
> *word up... thanks fellas.  I've got some OG stereos going on the new batches too.  pics up soon..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sent them sheets out to you Dave.  Cant wait to see this high quality stuff everyone keeps talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

WHAT UP WITH IT FOOL?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

D i got that package today :0 killer ass hook up and everything turned out great!

thanks brother........... you need anything, let me know


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 30 2010, 03:10 PM~19202476
> *here's a few new decks..
> 
> A cool Pioneer w/ remote, some double dins & some din & 1/2 for them newer GM & Chryslers
> ...


:worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 30 2010, 06:10 PM~19202476
> *here's a few new decks..
> 
> A cool Pioneer w/ remote, some double dins & some din & 1/2 for them newer GM & Chryslers
> ...



:0 :wow: I want some!! Stop coming out with all this good shit!! :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yo Dig, I need sum stuff!!! I'll get at you dogg when Im ready... :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

glad you guys are happy.. 

Got some more! 

for the 5 or so of you who have pending orders from me, sorry for the delay, I wanted to add some more new stuff.. 

for your resin laptops...









rep that LIL!

OG decks..










just gotta add a few digital dash gauges, I'll be done & can get these out!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 10:05 AM~19235499
> *Sent them sheets out to you Dave.  Cant wait to see this high quality stuff everyone keeps talkin about :biggrin:
> *


  I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 4 2010, 10:08 AM~19235509
> *WHAT UP WITH IT FOOL?
> *


 :biggrin: I'll bring you guys some new shit when we meet up.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 4 2010, 02:50 PM~19237735
> *glad you guys are happy..
> 
> Got some more!
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 4 2010, 04:50 PM~19237735
> *glad you guys are happy..
> 
> Got some more!
> ...


take your time bro load me up... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN DIG U COMING OUT WITH ALL KINDS OF GOOD SHIT BRO  AS SOON I GET SUM FERIA IM A GET ME SUM FROM YA HOMIE  :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 10:05 AM~19235499
> *Sent them sheets out to you Dave.  Cant wait to see this high quality stuff everyone keeps talkin about :biggrin:
> *


got your decal sheets today.. gotta get to work!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Da DiG ,ceep coming with da real fly shit homie...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 4 2010, 04:50 PM~19237735
> *glad you guys are happy..
> 
> Got some more!
> ...


I gotta get in on some of this action...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i need some clear ones up with HacK ShacK Resins on it. Ill get at cha with a txt of what im thinkin. need quite a few..were gonna have a lil garage dio fleet of shack cars/trucks...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

so temporarily out of full page decal sheets, but I've got a good stock of these Testors half sheets... SO made this nice sheet here & ready for mass consumption. It's got some gauges, smokes, money, og decks & lotsa resin screen covers that can be personalized with your builds on them.. if you want.

anyways need some Christmas $ so.. $5/ea shipped! (while supplies last :biggrin: )










(btw... yours will not have Scur-Rape-init's name or builds on them  )


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

we need parking tickets...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

so temporarily out of full page decal sheets, :wow: :0


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 11 2010, 02:23 PM~19301690
> *so temporarily out of full page decal sheets,  :wow:  :0
> *


my printer decided to eat one of them & I screwed another one up, so yeah... :tears: 

don't worry, I have a plan for yours.  Gonna do a custom full sheet on photo stock, one of these half pages & another half on clear of logos & more gauges. I'm working on it right now bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 11 2010, 01:22 PM~19301687
> *we need parking tickets...
> *



hell yeah X2. i can imagine havin an open glove box and a shitload of those poppin out


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 11 2010, 03:22 PM~19301687
> *we need parking tickets...
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 11 2010, 03:28 PM~19301712
> *my printer decided to eat one of them & I screwed another one up, so yeah...  :tears:
> 
> don't worry, I have a plan for yours.    Gonna do a custom full sheet on photo stock, one of these half pages & another half on clear of logos & more gauges.  I'm working on it right now bro.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 11 2010, 02:22 PM~19301687
> *we need parking tickets...
> *


consider it done. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 11 2010, 02:03 PM~19301850
> *consider it done.  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 11 2010, 03:54 PM~19301538
> *so temporarily out of full page decal sheets, but I've got a good stock of these Testors half sheets... SO made this nice sheet here & ready for mass consumption.  It's got some gauges, smokes, money, og decks & lotsa resin screen covers that can be personalized with your builds on them.. if you want.
> 
> anyways need some Christmas $ so.. $5/ea shipped! (while supplies last  :biggrin: )
> ...




$5 bucks each fellas, you best pick this shit up NOW!!!! 

Bump to the top of the page!! :biggrin:

Thanks again Dave!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alright I'm all caught up on my orders... anyone else need anything? I still have a few half sheets left: $5!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wave: :wave: 

just me lol :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

remember fellas, dig has screens from slammdsonoma and hearses house of resin on hand, he can size your screens to either for a perfect match!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 16 2010, 10:36 AM~19342439
> *alright I'm all caught up on my orders... anyone else need anything? I still have a few half sheets left: $5!
> *


Consider them all sold  pm sent


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Dec 16 2010, 08:44 PM~19346782
> *Consider them all sold  pm sent
> *


decal hog...j/k .lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 08:02 PM~19346923
> *decal hog...j/k .lol.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: look who's talkin the 1 wit a closet full od kits :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alright sold more of those half sheets than I had, so I bought some more if anyone wants any. 

also drew this lil one up for some 4x6 photo stock sheets. these are great for plates & well everything on here. I'm whoring these out for $3 shipped.











sorry for the pic quality.. its gone thru like 3 reformats before I could post a pic. don't worry, the real ones look good.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 21 2010, 07:01 PM~19387238
> *alright sold more of those half sheets than I had, so I bought some more if anyone wants any.
> 
> also drew this lil one up for some 4x6 photo stock sheets.  these are great for plates & well everything on here.  I'm whoring these out for  $3 shipped.
> ...


 :wow: :0 got my shipment in today thank alot for the hook up!! shit man wish i had money id buy some of these..


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 21 2010, 06:01 PM~19387238
> *alright sold more of those half sheets than I had, so I bought some more if anyone wants any.
> 
> also drew this lil one up for some 4x6 photo stock sheets.  these are great for plates & well everything on here.  I'm whoring these out for  $3 shipped.
> ...


They lok tite bro. Can't wait 4 mine 2 get here :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 21 2010, 06:06 PM~19387292
> *:wow:  :0  got  my shipment in today thank alot for the hook up!! shit man wish i had money id buy some of these..
> *


 :0 damn, that took a long ass time to get there. glad you like it man, I had some fun with yours. Roseanne, Smurfs, Pink Panther, that shit is cool. & gotta love the Pimp My Ride shot w/ Xzbit biting a model car. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Dec 21 2010, 06:20 PM~19387399
> *They lok tite bro. Can't wait 4 mine 2 get here :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Ram. since yours was local, I'm hoping you'll get your shit by tomorrow.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 22 2010, 09:14 AM~19392636
> *Thanks Ram. since yours was local, I'm hoping you'll get your shit by tomorrow.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yea


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS DIG! I got the decals today bro and they are top notch bro. Thanks for doing them personalized like that.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool just in time for Christmas!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

All the positive feedback. I can't wait to see mine.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

just a quick bump, got plenty of 4x6 & 5.5x8.5 sheets ready to go.

btw.. I changed it up a lil with all new magazines & some dif cds.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 29 2010, 01:41 PM~19449185
> *just a quick bump, got plenty of 4x6 & 5.5x8.5 sheets ready to go.
> 
> btw.. I changed it up a lil with all new magazines & some dif cds.
> *


how much are they each?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

buy these up very good deals here


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 29 2010, 12:50 PM~19449236
> *how much are they each?
> *


doing the small sheets for $3. 

:nono: You don't need anymore dude :biggrin: 

just kidding bro.. stock up!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

those are some REAL good offers fellas, buy 'em up !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 29 2010, 02:07 PM~19449363
> *doing the small sheets for $3.
> 
> :nono: You don't need anymore dude  :biggrin:
> ...


lol..im just stocking up for the new year...how much are the other ones?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 16 2010, 05:43 PM~19345799
> *remember fellas, dig has screens from slammdsonoma and hearses house of resin on hand, he can size your screens to either for a perfect match!
> *


^just saw that: :yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 29 2010, 02:00 PM~19449762
> *lol..im just stocking up for the new year...how much are the other ones?
> *


same prices bro: $3 for the lil 4x6 sheets on photo stock.
$5 for the half sheet on decal paper. 
& haven't bought any more full size decal sheets yet. but I've got those full sheets I can print on photo stock... $6!  Those come with tons of customizable plates. 

actually all of these can be tailored for your builds, so if you have a specific screen shot you want, cd cover, personalized plates... get at me!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 29 2010, 03:46 PM~19450081
> *same prices bro: $3 for the lil 4x6 sheets on photo stock.
> $5 for the half sheet on decal paper.
> & haven't bought any more full size decal sheets yet.  but I've got those full sheets I can print on photo stock... $6!    Those come with tons of customizable plates.
> ...


will do...


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Got da decals n 2day and they r tha b :wow: mb thxz bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Dec 30 2010, 05:46 PM~19460685
> *Got da decals n 2day and they r tha b :wow: mb    thxz bro
> *


  glad you like em!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo Dig! How well do the plates come out on the photo stock?

I think I'll take the custom plates and cds on a 4x6 if that's cool?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeeaah: just re-upped on decal & photo paper.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 7 2011, 06:09 PM~19533329
> *yeeaah: just re-upped on decal & photo paper.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 7 2011, 05:09 PM~19533329
> *yeeaah: just re-upped on decal & photo paper.
> *


 :wow: :wow: ill paypal u 2nite bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump to the top for you Dave  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 08:12 AM~19594409
> *Bump to the top for you Dave  :biggrin:
> *


word up homie! thanks!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dig.. huge favor I need decal of Gold Rush's Murals... also wanted to see if you can airbrush a bra or hair over the chick boobs, cause my nieces and nephew come over way too much, and I don't need my sis-in-laws chewing me out for letting them see that. LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 14 2011, 09:46 AM~19594925
> *Dig.. huge favor I need decal of Gold Rush's Murals... also wanted to see if you can airbrush a bra or hair over the chick boobs, cause my nieces and nephew come over way too much, and I don't need my sis-in-laws chewing me out for letting them see that. LOL
> *


im on it!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT DIG MY NIG.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 21 2010, 05:01 PM~19387238
> *alright sold more of those half sheets than I had, so I bought some more if anyone wants any.
> 
> also drew this lil one up for some 4x6 photo stock sheets.  these are great for plates & well everything on here.  I'm whoring these out for  $3 shipped.
> ...


I still have to use the ones you sent me, but when i get some more money I will pay you for some more felix plates.. did you ever get those red cadi felix plates squared
away? i take some of those too! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 21 2010, 06:01 PM~19387238
> *alright sold more of those half sheets than I had, so I bought some more if anyone wants any.
> 
> also drew this lil one up for some 4x6 photo stock sheets.  these are great for plates & well everything on here.  I'm whoring these out for  $3 shipped.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Wutup Tingos! yo is Sho Nuff ready to be picked up this wknd?



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 11:26 AM~19595657
> *I still have to use the ones you sent me, but when i get some more money I will pay you for some more felix plates..  did you ever get those red cadi felix plates squared
> away? i take some of those too! :biggrin:
> *



& PinkRegal Jayson was cool enough to send me one he had, but copying a scaled down copy didn't work so well. Started trying to re-touch it up in photoshop but gave up on it temporarily. I'll get back to it soon.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

cant wait and see what u are goin to print next!!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 14 2011, 05:57 PM~19598693
> *cant wait and see what u are goin to print next!!!
> *


Ill post a pic wen I get it :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 14 2011, 12:09 PM~19596577
> *Wutup Tingos! yo is Sho Nuff ready to be picked up this wknd?
> & PinkRegal Jayson was cool enough to send me one he had, but copying a scaled down copy didn't work so well. Started trying to re-touch it up in photoshop but gave up on it temporarily.  I'll get back to it soon.
> *


I've got a whit background to take a new pi of my plate .... I'll do it this weekend and PM ya...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Dig, how about a run of for sale signs? Any plans bro? :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah, I'm actually almost done with some for Phantom. I'll post 'em up when they're done. Parking tickets & pink slips coming soon too. 

& basically anything is available per request. that's mostly what I've been busy doing & the reason I haven't busted out with anything else for mass consumption in a minute. 

also in the pipeline are some hydro co. window decals & stickers. .. like from red's & Pro Hopper..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Im all about it bro. Let me get some cash back on my end and I'll be needing lots of those For sales  and also some plates. I'll get at you bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Here ya go..









i can even add a lil script on these & make it look all handwritten


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 17 2011, 07:40 PM~19622375
> *Here ya go..
> 
> 
> ...



I'll definately be wanting that on mine.  I will be hittin you up as soon as I can bro. Fo SHO! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 17 2011, 07:40 PM~19622375
> *Here ya go..
> 
> 
> ...


I'm DEFINATLY gonna need some of those.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's a lil sample with a script on it









nevermind the little dotted lines. that's just the program i use


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 17 2011, 05:47 PM~19622427
> *here's a lil sample with a script on it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

actually this 1's a lil better


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking good dig. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

got some Japanese plates if any wants...










available on the $3 4x6 sheet with the rest of the shit


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

oh yeah, I changed the magazines up



















damn that 2nd pic came out blurry.. my bad. promose they don't look like shit in person :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Got any streetseen magazines bro :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah I found like 4 of em. I'll throw some in for ya. 

was gonna tell ya that I'm gonna focus on getting your order done tomorrow. I've got all the images, just gotta scale 'em down right. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Dig is the man when it comes down to it!!!! 

TTT


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 19 2011, 06:06 PM~19641727
> *yeah I found like 4 of em.  I'll throw some in for ya.
> 
> was gonna tell ya that I'm gonna focus on getting your order done tomorrow.  I've got all the images, just gotta scale 'em down right.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :run: :run: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 17 2011, 04:40 PM~19622375
> *Here ya go..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn thats coo..how much do you charge ?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 19 2011, 07:31 PM~19642467
> *:wow: damn thats coo..how much do you charge ?
> *


just $3 for a 4x6 sheet on photo stock. just cut em & glue em in place. There are a lot of options in here though. lemme know what you are wanting exactly.


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 19 2011, 06:50 PM~19642650
> *just $3 for a 4x6 sheet on photo stock.  just cut em & glue em in place.  There are a lot of options in here though.  lemme know what you are wanting exactly.
> *


ok let me look around and ill pm you in a bit ...thanks


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 19 2011, 07:00 PM~19641681
> *Got any streetseen magazines bro :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the love bro.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 19 2011, 09:41 PM~19643936
> *Thanks for the love bro.
> *


 :thumbsup: I'm still waitn 2 get my truk on the cover :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo boss whats up with the mural? you got it sketched up yet?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pm sent ******!

here's the updated half sheet of decals.. these have the parking tickets on them, current style & og decks, smokes, money & a bunch of screen covers that work great on the resin castings of Slammd Sonoma & Rev Hearse..










$5 shipped


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i need a sheet for the 5 i need the smokers package could you do grape swishers and i need some california plates that say mcloven on it and also some truckin and import magazenes/ parkeing tickets


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 14 2011, 12:09 PM~19596577
> *Wutup Tingos! yo is Sho Nuff ready to be picked up this wknd?
> & PinkRegal Jayson was cool enough to send me one he had, but copying a scaled down copy didn't work so well. Started trying to re-touch it up in photoshop but gave up on it temporarily.  I'll get back to it soon.
> *


  halla when it takes place..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 02:20 PM~19667615
> * halla when it takes place..
> *


most def!!!


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

whats good homie , i just got your pacage today and jumped threw the roof on how clean they came out ...thanks for the custom plates too ...ill most deff will be getting more from you :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 25 2011, 05:13 PM~19695454
> *whats good homie , i just got your pacage today and jumped threw the roof on how clean they came out ...thanks for the custom plates too ...ill most deff will be getting more from you  :thumbsup:
> *


word, glad you like 'em!

Yo UndeadWhiteBoy, Laredo 85 & McLoven... all your packages are going out today.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 20 2011, 01:45 PM~19649455
> *pm sent ******!
> 
> here's the updated half sheet of decals.. these have the parking tickets on them, current style & og decks, smokes, money & a bunch of screen covers that work great on the resin castings of Slammd Sonoma & Rev Hearse..
> ...


i need 2 of these... :biggrin: 1- just the way it is an on the other different pictures of lowrider cars an an different movies. send me your pay pal an i will pay when i get back..im out the door in 5 min...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 01:21 PM~19777827
> *i need 2 of these... :biggrin:  1- just the way it is an on the other different pictures of lowrider cars an an different movies. send me your pay pal an i will pay when i get back..im out the door in 5 min...
> *


i'm on it!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 20 2011, 10:45 AM~19649455
> *pm sent ******!
> 
> here's the updated half sheet of decals.. these have the parking tickets on them, current style & og decks, smokes, money & a bunch of screen covers that work great on the resin castings of Slammd Sonoma & Rev Hearse..
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2011, 02:03 PM~19778159
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :0
> *


don't be scared Frankie buy some. :run: :run:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

maybe this will help clarify the lineup a lil bit.. 

Here's the 8.5x5.5 clear decal sheet. Screen images work great on resin screens by dudes like SlammdSonoma & rev Hearse. 

I'll customize your images for no extra charge. Want pics of your models on the screens? Music Videos? Movie Scenes? :yes: I gotcha! 

Also feature plenty of OG decks, new radios in single, din 1/2 & double din.

cigarette packs, blunts, rollin papers, $$$, parking tickets, PSP's, I-Pods & I-Phones & Digital Dashes


$3 Shipped!










available with For Sale signs too.










paypal is [email protected]


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks bad ass dig's i need to order some more stuff from u. i love the for sale signs and parkin tickets..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 3 2011, 02:58 PM~19778118
> *i'm on it!
> *


just got home!! money sent..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 08:13 PM~19780477
> *just got home!! money sent..
> *


DID YOU GET THEM SENT OUT?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sure did bro. Don't think they went out til Tuesday. I kept missing the mail guy & it was too big to fit in my mailbox w/o bending that mutha. I'd think it oughta be there by now. Give til Monday maybe.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 11 2011, 06:51 PM~19847123
> *sure did bro.  Don't think they went out til Tuesday.  I kept missing the mail guy & it was too big to fit in my mailbox w/o bending that mutha.  I'd think it oughta be there by now.  Give til Monday maybe.
> *


koo will do ...i will let you know when they get here!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2011, 08:43 PM~19848214
> *:dunno:
> *


what you talkin bout Willis? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

some good stuff here bro i got the goods a few days ago


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 11 2011, 06:51 PM~19847123
> *sure did bro.  Don't think they went out til Tuesday.  I kept missing the mail guy & it was too big to fit in my mailbox w/o bending that mutha.  I'd think it oughta be there by now.  Give til Monday maybe.
> *


came in today.. :biggrin: man you hooked it up for real bro i really appreciate the extra's...blew me away when i seen the tv's an what not with my own cars on them..that was tits!!!! :cheesy: thanks for the plates too...i think im set for a min...but if i see more stuff i like commin out of here ya know ill buy more!  
not that i need them but its allways nice to be stocked up for whatever the case my be. :biggrin: again thank you very much for the bad ass sheets an the 2 extras as well.. youda man digs!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 11 2011, 11:10 PM~19849881
> *what you talkin bout Willis?  :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 12 2011, 03:36 PM~19853074
> *came in today.. :biggrin:  man you hooked it up for real bro i really appreciate the extra's...blew me away when i seen the tv's an what not with my own cars on them..that was tits!!!! :cheesy: thanks for the plates too...i think im set for a min...but if i see more stuff i like commin out of here ya know ill buy more!
> not that i need them but its allways nice to be stocked up for whatever the case my be. :biggrin:  again thank you very much for the bad ass sheets an the 2 extras as well.. youda man digs!! :thumbsup:
> *


good stuff!!! glad I can help add that lil extra touch nawmean


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

got the goods a few days ago 
thanks man


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

on 4x6 photo stock.

$3 Shipped!










hey digs ill take one of these but i need some plates in there for the kids...
erin's ride, erin #1, erin's 1st or just erin if it dont fit. 
lexi's ride, lexi's#1 , lexi's 1st or just lexi.
they both have there cars done for the show am i told them i got a guy that can sustom make plate for there cars.. :biggrin: they didnt belive me so i had to show them all the stuff you did for me....lol.. they loved it.. :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sweet bro, I'm happy to help. yeah, I'll draw them all up & let you pick. I can probably get it done today. Don't feel like actually working today :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

good stuff hear guys buy it up


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks Chris!

Jeral, they are ready to go. I'll have them in the mail today.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 23 2011, 01:00 PM~19941078
> *Thanks Chris!
> 
> Jeral, they are ready to go.  I'll have them in the mail today.
> *


shit your fast... :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's a freebie for all my peeps here.. it should print the right size & regular paper works great for these.. parking tickets & $$

Here's a link to this as a pdf. http://www.mediafire.com/?8n5y5p1h7a5yg7c










hit me up if you have a hard time printing it out. I can email the file or whatever we gotta do.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 3 2011, 06:54 PM~19779919
> *maybe this will help clarify the lineup a lil bit..
> 
> Here's the 8.5x5.5 clear decal sheet. Screen images work great on resin screens by dudes like SlammdSonoma & rev Hearse.
> ...


I want one of these. Hit me up.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 19 2011, 03:28 PM~19641476
> *got some Japanese plates if any wants...
> 
> 
> ...


You still have these?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 2 2011, 01:34 PM~19997949
> *You still have these?
> *


yep they are all saved on my lil thumb drive. I can send u a set tomorrow


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 21 2010, 04:01 PM~19387238
> *alright sold more of those half sheets than I had, so I bought some more if anyone wants any.
> 
> also drew this lil one up for some 4x6 photo stock sheets.  these are great for plates & well everything on here.  I'm whoring these out for  $3 shipped.
> ...


ok ill take the Japanese plates and this sheet too. Whats your paypal?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 2 2011, 04:32 PM~19999058
> *ok ill take the Japanese plates and this sheet too. Whats your paypal?
> *


ok, just pm'ed ya.

[email protected]


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 25 2011, 03:52 PM~19959492
> *here's a freebie for all my peeps here.. it should print the right size & regular paper works great for these.. parking tickets & $$
> 
> Here's a link to this as a pdf. http://www.mediafire.com/?8n5y5p1h7a5yg7c
> ...


The man do some nice work! Got the tickets in my truck. THANKS DIG's


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 2 2011, 08:58 PM~20000662
> *The man do some nice work! Got the tickets in my truck. THANKS DIG's
> *


HELL YEAH. VERY NICE WORK. MIGHT NEED SOME MORE OHIO PLATES. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 3 2011, 04:41 PM~20008439
> *HELL YEAH. VERY NICE WORK. MIGHT NEED SOME MORE OHIO PLATES. :biggrin:
> *


cool, glad you got them!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey bro, this is the sheet that I want if you got it....
and the other stuff we talked about...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got mine the other day; y'all better get in on these!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2011, 11:42 AM~20034745
> *hno:
> *


 :cheesy: yours are coming bro!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 7 2011, 05:11 PM~20037435
> *:cheesy: yours are coming bro!
> *


:fool2: CANT WAIT....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:nosad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 7 2011, 05:21 PM~20037510
> *:nosad:
> *


:dunno: :happysad: wanna do my KCPD build... the car is sitting on my computer shelf waiting for me....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2011, 06:44 PM~20037703
> *:dunno:  :happysad:  wanna do my KCPD build... the car is sitting on my computer shelf waiting for me....
> *


naw I was just kiddin man. I should have some time to get most of it done tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2011, 01:20 PM~20034627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are these still available? :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Dig i got my sheets a while back but i forgot to thank you. So Thanks everything looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 20 2011, 05:43 PM~20136378
> *:fool2:
> *


lol sorry man, work been keeping me slammed. gonna get cha taken care of this week.

& word up Lowrodder. glad you dig em


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

maybe this will help clarify the lineup a lil bit.. 

Here's the 8.5x5.5 clear decal sheet. Screen images work great on resin screens by dudes like SlammdSonoma & rev Hearse. 

I'll customize your images for no extra charge. Want pics of your models on the screens? Music Videos? Movie Scenes? :yes: I gotcha! 

Also feature plenty of OG decks, new radios in single, din 1/2 & double din.

cigarette packs, blunts, rollin papers, $$$, parking tickets, PSP's, I-Pods & I-Phones & Digital Dashes


$3 Shipped!










available with For Sale signs too.










paypal is [email protected] 

for murals, hit up my homie OFDatTX:Of Dat TX's Mural Shop


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those are NICE! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Need some porn mags in some of those selections. :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 1 2011, 12:36 PM~20236338
> *Need some porn mags in some of those selections.  :roflmao:
> *


you laugh, but I've done some up for a homie in here. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

a little bump for the Hack Shack & myself 
SlammdSonoma has this set of screens ready to go for your next project:

$7 plus shipping. 
11 total screens, 2 subs & 2 amps & 4 6" speakers
6- medium t.v.s (4 fit into the headrests that are included)
one flip down large t.v,
a second t.v. in similar size
2 visor screens
1 In-dash Screen (not pictured)
Solobaric subs -- 2 fronts & backs
2 Kicker amps
4 6" door speakers (not shown, but awesome surface mounts)










































to truly complete the set: Decals which can be customized to whatever you want on them.. $3! 

this is a shot of the whole page. you will receive 1 of these sections which has enough for 1 per screen.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

GOT MINE TODAY, CD COVERS LOOK GREAT THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 01:09 PM~20365392
> *a little bump for the Hack Shack & myself
> SlammdSonoma has this set of screens ready to go for your next project:
> 
> ...



I want some speakersmlike this. How many for how much. PM me!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

you can get at Scale Dreams , SlammdSonoma, or Rev Hearse for speakers. I gotcha on decals like these though


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Apr 18 2011, 05:32 PM~20367110
> *GOT MINE TODAY, CD COVERS LOOK GREAT THANK YOU  :thumbsup:
> *


awesome. was starting to wonder about yours.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

appreciate the bump Mike E. I just got caught up on all of my decal projects & am ready for more now..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got my stuff the other day Dig.. thanx again bro


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice bump dig... lol. Got a batch of tvs up and ready for sale... im still deciding what I need on a page or two david...ill txt ya with what I got in mind tho.


----------

